# IL trollin



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

the trolling bite at IL was very slow this weekend, we hit our hotspots on sat and only caught 2 14-15in and one 17iner. a couple of weekends ago we could catch as many as we wanted to. Sun we got on the water at 6:30. At 8 we had no fish(couple of dinks) and decided we would tried some new areas and and about 8:30 BAM! a 3.4lber(21in) and as we netted that fish our other back pool bent over. reeled in a nice 2.6 lber(18in). we waypointed the spot and trolled over it serval more times with no luck. then we headed to the deep water in front of dream bridge and marked suspend fish at 7 ft. so we put our lines out and found out they were big crappie 12+in. next weekend we will probably try some casting b/c the trolling bite was VERY SLOW. we released the big one and 14-15iners.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

You released a Saugeye over 15"? Next time call me and I will drive to IL, put my Ranger in, find you, and take the fish off your hands. I haven't hooked into a Saugeye keeper in a year and a half. But then again I won't keep anything less than 15".


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

i figured since we dont eat a lot of fish we would release anything under 17, to try to force us to catch bigger fish, lol.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've been killing them the last 3 weeks at Indian Lake. Total of 118 keepers. Lots of chunky 15 and 16's. Only 1 went over 19":

Here's a 4 lber at 23.5 inches caught last saturday :










I only troll for them from end of may through the 4th of July. Bombers!

Edit: The saugeye next to the big one is an 18 incher,got the tape running wrong way-and pretty rusty from saugeye slime over the years, LOL


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Great job man, I'm not a troller, strickly jig fisherman, one of these days im going to learn how to troll that shallow A$$ lake so it don't cost me $20-$30 in cranks everytime I try LOL.


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

i no it get fustrating sometimes losing lures, a couple of tips dont let out a lot of line you only need enough to get to the bottom, which is usally 6ft lol, but only like 20-30yds for mono and half that for braided line. use shallow cranks like shallow shad raps, cotton cordel grapper shad cd 14, any shallow bass cranks. 
when i get a snag i motor back to it, and reel the tip of my pole all the way to the lure (underneath the water) and circle the rod aroung the snag. i can get my lures unsnaged 90% of the time doin that. 
good luck


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Avg 6 ft deep at IL. I have 4 poles rigged up with spiderwire,and use 1 or 2 planerboards set about 30-50 ft off to the sides. 10-11 yds of line let out,and I tie the rubberband at the 7 yd mark for the planerboards-and run it out to the ends of the boards.

Lots of stumps,especially east of old field beach and blackhawk. I avoid planerboards there. A snag with planerboards is not very pleasant. Usually I thumb down the linecounter reels until it either gives or breaks off.

No planerboards,then easily make a circle and most of the time the bait pops off when you get to the other side.You can even nail a saugeye when she pops off! Don't relax until that bait is out of the water.

Make sure you got a lot of backing on your reels.

Gotta have a lure retriever,and sometimes you bring up other baits including yours, LOL. You should see all to see all the deep divers I snag onto,some of these go 12-15 ft deep! I still have yet to use mine this year,but with little rain coming-the water level will drop quickly-and go down to 9-10 yds of line UGGH!.

You don't need much line to troll for saugeyes. They will even hit before you get to 7 yds.Some of my 5-6 pounders have come before I even got the rod in the holder.

My 6 or 7 years of saugeye fishing,this is the best year for the good eating 15-17 inchers at indian lake.Lots of them!
Now the 3 pounders and above-not very good.The middle and throughout the month of june does yeild the bigger saugeyes-for me-trolling.

BTW: After tomorrow,I'm on vacation for a week,and nothing to do except saugeye fish at IL.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

I haven't fished Indian but maybe what works for me at Alum Creek will work for you. My personal preference is not to keep anything undr 18".



> I only troll for them from end of may through the 4th of July.


July and august are my best months. 9am to 3pm on bright, hot sunny days can be very productive (dog days of summer). I nice boat top can make this time pleasant instead of a burner.



> Great job man, I'm not a troller, strickly jig fisherman, one of these days im going to learn how to troll that shallow A$$ lake so it don't cost me $20-$30 in cranks everytime I try LOL.


Give nightcrawler harnesses a try. I catch more ,but smaller fish on chartruse, and most of the bigger on flouressent orange. Experiment with wieght (split shots), distance, and speed, and you can get consistant depths from 1' to 20'. I do best from 3' to 12' and from 1 to 3 MPH. Over 2 and you may get line twist.
BIG TIP- When you think your over a hot spot, let your rod tip back slowly (drop it back to them) about 3', and pull it back forward. They love to hit it when it slows during the drop.
This is also a good way to catch anything in the lake, from little tiny perch and bluegill to large buffalo suckers and muskies. After you catch a bunch you can almost call what you have by how they feel before you see them. This has been my most favorite lure and type of fishing (I do all kinds) for the last 25 years. One day of 50 to 100 fish and you will be hooked.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job on the eyes guys
What kind of rods are you using to troll ?
Geowol
George


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

The action is slowing down a little. Big ones are very scarce. I should have 5+ award winners by now,but only 1. Still lots of 15-17 inchers-and very plump. Those IL saugeyes definitely aren't starving, LOL

7 saugeye last night,10 this morning-and about 15 cigars.

geowol: I first started using regular downrigger rods/some mono and spiderwire. Too flimsy. Didn't catch many fish,but rattle traps were the best baits for that combination.

Then I bought my first Bass pro extreme 8.5 ft salmon rod. That combo caught 10,to every 1 fish the downrigger rod. Stiffer-more sensitivity-and it reflects on with a good vibrating action for my bombers.

But,salmon rods on my planerboards,not very good results. Downrigger rods on the planerboards - hammer time.

So my side rods are salmon/steelhead rods,and planerboards are downrigger rods.

Mono and spiderwire have different results on which type of lures I use-and which type of rods. Mono-definitely rattletraps. Spiderwire-definitely bomber Model A- B02's. Not the long A's or shallow A's UGGH! Bomber Flat A's use to be good,not anymore for some odd reason. I still throw one out every now and then.

It took me 4 yrs to get my system down. I was off last year do to divorce. The ex tried to get my boat,but didn't- LOL! That boat was a heck of a lot more reliable that her! That's why I'm making up for last year. I heard it was a lousy year anyways.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Happy Fathers day!!!

I took my dad out fishing today. We were 1 short of our limit. Nothing over 16 inches,but some good eating ahead.


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

fished friday night and caught 4 fish, biggest was 19in (2.6lbs) and 2 18in and one 16in. the pleasure boats were out!!! lots of jetskis too but at least no one ran over my lines lol. we caught them on shadraps and cotton cordells trolling a 7ft flat in between two deep holes. only 1 16iner sat moring but we didnt get up early. didnt fish the rest of the weekend but today was very winded and heard of some nice catches.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

There was a slew of waterskiers and jet skiers friday-mainly on the southbank.

Saturday was ok. Today-choppy already at 5:15 am,we got all our fish by 9 am. 9 of them by 7:15 am. After that-boy did the wind pick up. We picked up a couple small ones in the 3 ft waves.I even had to pull my planerboards in because of how rough the lake was.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info on the rods
Just trying to get started on the trolling thing mostly have bass rods but found that my crankin stick seem to be working pretty good
Thanks again
geowol
George


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

saugmon said:


> BTW: After tomorrow,I'm on vacation for a week,and nothing to do except saugeye fish at IL.


You stinker, Off all week huh? Man O Man. Guess I'll have to get up there at IL and let you show me where the heck those eyes are.
Great job man. Nice fish.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I checked out your homepage steve,and lilly's a cutie! I've never been to powell ,ohio. My mom use to be a powell, LOL

Dad and I only got 3 keepers: 15/16/and 17 inchers,along with 4 cigars. Very windy again,and rarely marking any fish.Not even the catfish were hitting our bombers.

I'm a believer in the moon phases. 2 days before/during/and 1 day later for the main phases: Full/new/and quarters. New moon is coming up sunday! Should be excellent fishing this weekend.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

6-20-06: Went solo this morning. Got 4 keepers,and 3 cigars. 

1- 19"
2- 16"
1- 14" that was pretty bloodied up.










It seems like they slacked off,but after reviewing my log from 2 years ago-4 isn't too bad. Avg size is 16"s. 2 years ago,that avg was 15 inches,but quite a few award winners:

6-9-04: 24" 4.4 lbs
6-19-04: 25" 4.8 lbs
6-25-04: 26.5" 6.2 lbs
6-26-04: 26" 5.8 lbs
7-1-04: 26" 4.8 lbs-very thin!

Total of around 90 keepers that year,and majority were at 14 inches.


----------



## wallyman (Dec 29, 2005)

I've heard there is sometimes good fishing around Dreambridge. When does that bite turn on and where the heck is it? It doesn't show on any maps I have. I usually launch from Southbank or Moundwood. BTW, nice job Saugmon. I've been getting a few trolling grappler shads but it definitely seems slower than a couple weeks ago.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Dream Bridge:

You know where mounwood's public launch is. If you drive that road back-after moundwood-the first bridge you come to is dream bridge.It's actually the second bridge,counting the bridge there at moundwood,accross from the lauch. Boy there's some good fishing off the sea wall there in the springtime. Elbow to elbow fishing-all the way down that peninsula.

In a boat-leaving moundwood-turn right and you head north. You should see the no-wake buoys and an open area. To the north of it,you'll see dream bridge-which you can go under it easily. Lots of people usually anchored under that bridge. Starting from the bridge and to the south-she gets deep. The middle of that area gets up to 14' deep. Usually everybody and their brother is there july and later. I've caught a few saugeye drifting bottom-bouncers with worm harnesses,and casting rattle traps.. There will be some trollers in there as well. The south side of that area is 5-7',and a few sand bars. There's 2 pockets in that area that are good for crappies,before the pads come up in early spring.

Here's a little history on that part of the lake. Originally,Indian lake was called LewisTown reservoir. That dream bridge area is the original lake. It's pretty well cut off from major wind and waves.All no wake zone from the bridge to the south about 1/2 mile or so.

After the 4th of july,those saugeye disappear out of the main lake-and dream bridge is a good place to try to get them. They also hide under bridges-like fox island bridge-and you can skip some jigs/twisters under there to try to draw them. I think majority of them hide in the lilly pads.

BTW: I'm getting fewer cigars-little saugeyes- LOL. Should mean the bigger ones will start to hit,so the numbers caught will go down. Only a week or 2 of prime saugeye trolling for me. After that- I have never figured them out. Probably drag worm harnesses/rattletraps/or even bass fish for them. WT was 71 degrees in the main lake-still slightly cooler than normal.


----------



## wallyman (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks Saugmon:
I've been looking at lake contour maps and that area stood out to me b4 I knew what it was. I can definitely see fish transitioning to there as the seasons change. I didn't realize that lake was so diverse. I'm gonna spend some time trying to figure it out this summer.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Dad and I only got 3 this morning. If it wasn't for a 10" cigar,I'd been skunked!
Dad did lose a big one of 5+ lbs! UGGH!

Those thunderstorms definitely battered up the saugeye.

Dad was using a shad colored Bomber Model A. Had to go to the baitshop and pick up a couple more. Red Craw also kicking butt. My firecraws are letting me down. I even threw out solid white,and some other colors.

Not many people out at IL trolling.Very wavy-should settle down tomorrow.


----------



## wallyman (Dec 29, 2005)

Saugmon:
It seems that storms have that effect on wall/saug eyes. Do you have past records to indicate this?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Wallyman: Since my divorce,a lot of my stuff is in storage. I do have my book from 2004.

The numbers did drop slightly for a few days after the storms-but the fishing was not as good as it is this year..

My dad got 3 keepers between 15-16 inches this morning. I almost got skunked if not for a 10 incher, LOL

2004 totals are about 90 saugeyes-and I thought that was good.Lots of days with 1 fish,no fish,or a good day was 4. But there were about 8 award winners out of those 90 keepers-with a couple of 6 pounders.

But,all week,my numbers are a lot lower than before last week.This is due to west or south wind. I've been tearing them up with a north/northeast/and even an east wind.Catching a saugeye after 8:30 am is getting rare.

Bellefountaine got hammered with another storm about 4:00. 50 mph wind gusts-and maybe an inch of rain in 20 mins. Not sure if IL got any of it? The temperature also dropped about 20-25 degrees. Not only storms,but now a cold front. I'll find out tomorrow on how the fishing is.


3 good days of fishing left,then I work another week,and off the week of the 4th of july!

Just got my shipment of bombers,and even picked up a couple of small- Fat A's to see if downsizing my draw them in better. Dad lost an award winner using a new shad colored bomber Model A- B02. That fish would have made the day better. Also picked up another one of those shad color baits.

Edit: I found my logs of 2001/2002/2003: After major storms or cold fronts,2 days later I usually tore them up. Main moon phases also a key.

2003 is the famous flood-after that flood-started july 3rd. After that,that lake looked like a mess.Even had trees floating in the main lake. That only thing I caught after that,was snagged a 10 lb carp on a planerboard.

Water temp: I check the temp when I pump water in my live well in the main lake. And use a pool thermometer.Low to mid 70's was the hot fishing. WT still around 71 degrees. Should be good for the week of the 4th!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

> It seems that storms have that effect on wall/saug eyes


Not today buddy! Myself and dad-mostly dad,lol- limited out this morning.
1 went 19.5" and rest were 15-16.5 inches. One nice batch of saugeyes,even after the big storm and 50 mph wind gusts yesterday. I left my camera at home,but took a few pics with dad's cell phone.Now I have to get him an adapter.

Lake was a little dirtier than normal. Lots of tree limbs,wood,and even a 5 gal bucket floating around. Had to dodge them-which was an adventure. My side of the boat only got 2,dad got the rest-mostly on his planerboard on the port side. Same exact baits,but they only hit his red craw and shad bombers. 

We got them on sharp/righthand turns.They wouldn't hit with a left hand turn for some odd reason. Picked a couple up early,until the wind shifted out of the east-then they turned on. We trolled around 1 certain buoy for 2+ hrs and nailed 9 of them there.

New moon is coming up,and the weather looks like it will mellow out for a few days. Saturday and sunday should be excellent saugeye fishing.


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

me and my dad fished wednesday night, thus, and friday. we got on the lake wednesday night at about 7:30. we stayed at our honey hole untill dark and caught nothing. got up early thusday moring and was fishing by 6:45. we trolled inbetween pew and wolf island and picked up 3 in 3 hours and they werent anything special. then we headed to our honey hole and once agian caught nothing they most of moved. got back out at 2pm and trolled in front of pew and caught another 3 in 3 hours(once agian nothing big). then we headed for south bank and trolled one pass, didnt mark anything so then we trolling the west bank (in front of bass pro shop) and picked up 1. lots of marks. then we got back out about 7 and trolled the west bank and caught 2 more. friday morning we got up around 8 and was fishing about 830. we tried a place close to our "honey hole" and marked about a bizzen fish. caught 2 right away(fat 16 &17), then picked up 2 more in about 1 hour(one was 19.5!). they stopped hitting so we headed in and ate lunch. got back out to the same spot and caught 7 more in about 2-2.5 hours(lost 2, was felt real nice). ate dinner and messed around then we fished from 8 till dark and had 4 bites but all fish got off before we got to the poles.  we ended up with 20 fish from 19.5 to 15 but most were 16 and up.(only 1 was under 16). we cleaned the 6 biggest an let the little ones go. all fish were caught trolling shad raps, and cotton cordels,perch and firetiger were best, we were trollin at about 2.34mph(fishfinder) or 2.7-2.9(gps) the planer boards caught fish during midday but back poles caught them in evening and moring. the water temp was around 78 but found 81-82 in some spots. probably the last time we i'll catch them trolling this year. cant wait till fall!!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

boaterfisherdude:

Friday morning,after we left the blackhawk buoys,I did not mark a single fish the rest of the time my boat was in the water. Zilch!

But,around pew-the saugeye must have been hugging the bottom. Seemed like 1 certain spot,I'd make a sharp right hand turn-and get some hits.

They'd die down after an hour,but I'd go troll a different area,and come back to that same spot-get another few fish/bites-and die again.

Must have made 6 or so different trolls,and hit that same buoy again for fish.

My notes of a couple years ago: Once you find a hot spot-when you take 4+ fish out of-keep hitting it. Throughout that day,and future days.Cover it by going all 4 directions into that spot. 

This morning sucked. 2 nice saugeye- 16.5 and 18",but the east wind must have affected the bite this time. Hopefully tomorrow will be better!

Planerboard tore them up yesterday,saugeye treated it like the plague today.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

You ever catch any crappie trolling that way by mistake?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

We've gotten about a dozen crappie trolling in the last 30 days. Last crappie was last thursday,and she still was full of eggs.

We keep them over 11 inches,and have a nice bag of them in the freezer-kept separate. 

Biggest went 13 inches. 

Usually catch catfish,crappie,saugeye,white bass,and every now and then-a nice perch. All trolling bomber model A's at 3 mph. Some days,I get into the catfish and have to leave that area because of them hammering me. Oldfield beach area is one of them.

I also keep the catfish. I fillet them up,and my mom loves them. I don't care for them.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Got 9 today,and 4 throwbacks. Even got a 12.5" crappie still full of eggs:










2 at 17",and rest between 14.5 and 16.5"

Another darn east wind,and first fish wasn't till 8:00 am. Done at 11:00 am.

Friday morning,they treated my side of the boat like the plague.This morning,they treated dad's side of the boat like the plague! LOL


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

won't troll that slow without loading up and then stalling. I can only get down to about 3.9mph. and it even loads up there after awhile. I guess I could troll with my 71lb thrust motorguide. But then again how long would that last before I had to replace a 24volt system  ?

Any ideas for trolling people?


----------



## Eagle 1 (Jul 13, 2004)

Have you ever tried using drift socks? We use them when we go to Lake Erie fishing for walleye and they slow us down alot.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

once Eagle1 but wasted quite a bit of gas with my GT150 on the back. Tried socks and 10 gal buckets.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Got room to throw on a kicker motor?


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

nope, no room for kicker


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

on my old boat which was a bass boat, we talked to a mechic and he said to adjust our idle screw to slow us down a bit. but dont run ur rpms lower than 700 he said. i know when we first did it we adjusted it to low and the motor would die. we also had a kicker plate attached for 100$ so then you could use a kicker motor. hope this helps


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Appreciate the info man. Idle down. Got it. Will try this weekend. Will let you know for sure


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's something for that issue,called the happy troller:

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=2&hvarSubCode=7&hvarTarget=browse


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Very interesting. I saw this at BPS. I remember now. Thanks.


----------



## wallyman (Dec 29, 2005)

I've been using a plate from Cabela's called the Hydro-Troll. I have a 75 hp (2 stroke) and it trolls down to 2.3 mph with this. In the up position it gets you on plane in no time. It's a heavy duty plastic material and is about $100. I've been well pleased with this item and it was easy to install.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Got 9 saugeye this morning trolling at IL. They are not done yet. I only got 3,dad kicked my a** with his limit of 6. Lost 4 bombers there, UGGH!










I've got another week off next week. I'm thinking about trying Lake Loramie next week.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Payback time for my dad!!!!!!

We got our limit of saugeye this morning at IL and had a nice mess of fish. My 7 to his 5-:










First 10 fish were 15-20 inches. Last 2 - 14.5"s.

Those babies aren't done yet. We threw back 4 or so in the 14" range,and over a dozen cigars. Firetiger and Shad bombers! They wouldn't touch the red craws.

7 more days of trolling ahead,and nothing else to do! Goal is achieved!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Saugeye trolling at Indian lake has still got some hot action!

Here's todays catch for 3 of us:










1-14
1-14.5
2-15
5-15.5
2-16.5
3-17
1-19.5
1-20.5

Firetiger took the majority,and shad took the rest-except for 1 on red craw!

They're avg bigger now!

My buddy and his wife took them all. Even 2 catfish. I finally got my first large mouth bass trolling. It measured 16 inches and I caught it while I was pumping my salmon rod about 50 yds from the entrance buoys at blackhawk.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Nobody else trolling Indian Lake?

Got 4 yesterday,but lost 2 others.Nice lighning at 5:30 am. UGGH! Also got a 13" crappie trolling model A's.My buddy was a no show,so could only get 2 rods out. Tennesse shad was the color-on planerboard.

I'm still tearing them up. Took the girlfriend this morning and got our limit. Cool temp,no lighning or rain-sweet! Lost a nice one because the gf netted the bait,but not the fish, LOL. Red craw was the hot color-but only on both planerboards.They wouldn't hardly touch the firecraw and tennessee shad.

Good old north wind today-very sweet indeed!










1-19 3/4
1-18.5
1-17
1-16.5
5-16
2-15
1-14.5

4 more days of trolling ahead!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

They're getting bigger!!!!!










1-22.5
1-21.5
1-20.5
1-17.5
1-16.5
1-16
3-15
2-14.5
2 channel cats

Firetiger tore them up today!!! Wouldn't even touch the tennessee shad.Got a couple on red craw,until dad reached in the net and that 17.5 incher thrashed and embedded a treble hook in his thumb, OUCH!

Got the 3 big ones after he came back-in 5' water! Dan couldn't even catch a little un after he came back from ER!

At least only one barb penetrated. Years ago at lake erie,he reached in the net,rod bent,and walleye spit out the hook. Catapulted all 3 barbs of one treble into his thumb.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Got five today, lost 6th, was nice fish, biggest was 19.5" all on black shad color.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Full moon is coming up. Looks like excellent weather this weekend. Should be a slaughter fest!

walleyevision:

Did you encounter those mayflies and seanymphs this morning? No wind really sucks!
My boat was totally covered in bugs. There's footprints of dead bug in my carpet,and green crap all over my seats from standing up,then sitting on those bugs.

There will-I hope?- be 3 of us tomorrow morning. I'll have my walkie talkie on scan mode-so anybody out there,give me a yell on channel 10.

Maybe I'll be able to get 5 or 6 lines out-running 2 down side and rest on planer boards? 

My digital scales got accidentally dunked in the live well. Not working properly. That 3rd saugeye-20.5"- from the lower left corner was very fat. Must have been a half pound of fat on its belly after I fillet it up.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

saugmon, yes they were all over me, had to wear my raincoat till it got too hot. Will be out of town for the full moon, hate to miss it. When the wind picked up a little later they seemed to not be as thick in the air but they were all over the water.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Got only 5 saugeye and a nice 12" crappie yesterday. Nothing over 17.5"

Dad and I got 7 this morning,and those saugeye were scattered big-time. 4 of them were 17"/and one each of 15,16,and 16.5:










Got the 18" channel cat off the get-go outside of chippewa park.

Bugs have been horrible for the last 3 days,thanks to no wind. I got ground in bug footprints all over the boat, LOL. The white on my seats is turning green.Those bugs covered the inside and outside of boat. Most of them still there after we got over to dad's house. 

One more good day left before I go back to work, UGGH! The end may be getting close?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

The saugeye are still hitting,despite 84 degree WT in the main lake.

Got 5 this morning,lost 2 decent ones,and only 1 dink.That's the best I have ever done, this late in July.

1-21.5
1-17.5
1-16
1-15.5
1-15

3 snags! UGGH! LOL

They're all scattered. Another troller,in a pontoon was nailing a lot of 15's,but we only managed 1 out of that area. They were using firetiger Big-O's,not sure of the size.

The water temp will skyrocket the next few days!

We took all on Firetiger bombers.


----------

